
Terraform is on the way to become a programming language - ilyash
https://ilya-sher.org/2018/06/30/terraform-becomes-a-programming-language/
======
some_account
This is cool. I'm starting to use Terraform in September at a new job and the
more it becomes like programming, the easier it becomes to express things.

